# Big Brag ZeeZee



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys, a few days late but a GREAT BRAG.

Farleys D Zeta - aka ZeeZee apricot bitch
By Ch Boxwood Brainteaser - Farleys D Recuerdos de Ayer 
Owned by: Vinessa Alones & Terence R Farley & John Dejo
Bred By: Terence R Farley, John P Dejo
Handled by: Paul Clas

Is now officially! CH Farleys D Zeta

ZeeZee finished her championship in style! ZeeZee finished with 4 majors, including a major at the Washington Poodle Club Speciality as well as the Greenspring Poodle Club Supported Entry. ZeeZee also went Best Opposite Sex several times over specials.

ZeeZee is owned by Vinessa Alones, this is Vinessa's first champion! I am proud of the way Vinessa took care of ZeeZee, her coat care, and her dedication to ZeeZee's show career. Thank you for giving our girl such a special and loving home.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"one must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great news! It's always fun to welcome a new CH!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Terry, John, Vinessa, and ZeeZee!!! What a great looking little bitch and a well deserved CH.!! The videos of her were awesome, I'm sure everyone here would LOVE to see what a great looking apricot bitch looks like!!! ^_^

Again way to go Terry!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just watched her Video.  She is beautiful. I love apricots. 
Congratulations to her and you!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you! She's gorgeous.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations, All! Apricot is such a Classy look on a girl, I think!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! We'd love to see some photos!!!!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys:

Wanted to thank everyone for the nice comments. I was away at shows since Thursday, just got home, need some time to recooperate, then tomorrow I will have a new brag!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"one must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Kudos to all of you. I know I am not the only person dying to see pics and video!


----------

